

Groupon to Replace Nearly All of Its Merchants’ Cash Registers With iPads - robertwalsh0
http://recode.net/2014/05/19/groupon-will-attempt-to-replace-all-of-its-merchants-cash-registers-with-ipads/

======
dragonwriter
> “Gnome will become a standard part of the experience of running a Groupon
> for both merchants and consumers, and we’ll handle any exceptions on a case-
> by-case basis, spokesman Nick Halliwell said in an email.

Do I understand this right? So, if you are running a Groupon, in addition to
everything you would previously have had to do, Groupon is going to expect you
to _also_ replace your entire PoS infrastructure, or deal with a "special
case", less optimized workflow with Groupon?

I suppose if your PoS is literally _just_ a cash register, that's great, but
if its integrated with how you do business in a deeper way, it seems unlikely
that you'll want to jump on this.

